

How to prevent choking under pressure, and how to force it in others - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/12/how-to-prevent-choking-under-pressure-and-how-to-force-it-in-others/

======
jaysonelliot
How many other people started scrolling through to find the "force it in
others" section first?

